# Happy Birthday to my baby boy!



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Happy birthday, Q!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Happy birthday, Quincy, and may this have been the first of many, many happy years!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

A happy, happy birthday to your sweet boy!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

happy birthday, sweet bouncy boy!


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

You are one lucky woman, enjoy this beautiful boy! Quincy, happy birthday and hope your party is a blast!!!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Quincy, hope you have many healthy and happy years ahead of you.

Give him a big hug from all of us here in Iceland.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Happy, Hoppy birthday from your North Dakota fans, Quincy Jones!!! Extra big hugs and kisses from all of us here!! :hug: :grouphug: :hug:


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday handsome!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you for the kind birthday wishes for our boy! He will be getting smothered in smooches today as he does everyday. I will make sure he knows who the extras are from. Winnow......THANK YOU for this boy!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy birthday Quincy, you've made both of you moms very proud women and will continue to do so for many years to come!! D


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Happy birthday Quincy, you've made both of you moms very proud women and will continue to do so for many years to come!! D


Thank you Keith. You got that right! He is something special!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday :cake: , Quincy! I have been following your videos on your mama's facebook. You are so handsome!!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

:birthday: Quincy !

One year today, and what a year it has been for you ! 

May your days ahead be filled with fun and frolic. 

Congrats on all of your accomplishments thus far.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, 1 year old already! Hope Quincy has a Wonderful Birthday! Hugs and Kisses from Lacey and Sadie


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday Quincy!! It has been such a joy watching you grow up. 

Mia has a special message for you!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Aww...you can really feel the love you have for him just pouring through your words. 

Happy brithday, Quincy!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Such a handsome boy, blue must be your lucky color. Happy Birthday Quincy!


----------



## jojo (Jan 15, 2011)

he is beautiful...
if i get another poodle, looking for jet black or pure white.


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

Happy B-day little gentleman!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Quincy!!

I think he wants steak for dinner


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday dear Quincy!
With your spirit full of whimsy,
And hair that's never flimsy,
You have won many hearts,
The world over, in many parts!
We adore watching you grow,
And we absolutely know,
You're a winner from the get-go!

Best wishes for a long, healthy, wonderful life filled with sunshine and ribbons!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday sweet Quincy!arty:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome, dear Quincy!


----------

